# Cost of Moving from US



## NicoleR (May 4, 2013)

Hello! I am just at the beginning process, as I have just submitted my 189 visa application, but am curious to know how much people from the US have spent moving their belongings to Australia. Or if anyone wishes that they had, say, sold some major items (beds, dressers, etc.) and bought new items once in Oz. Is it worth the expense to ship a car from the US? ANy tips, advice, etc., would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## Asabi (Mar 17, 2011)

Sell as much as you can!!

Moving over can cost a pretty penny. I was lucky enough to have my company pay for it, but it was a pain to find a suitable location to hold all my stuff. And in all honesty, you can replace things here. 

Your electronics won't work without a step down transformer, so best to get rid of them. 

Plus, stripping down your belongings helps to reduce the anxiety of moving (and you can get nice furnished apartments).

That's just my advice. Good luck!!

😊


----------



## NicoleR (May 4, 2013)

Thanks so much for the advice. That's what I was leaning towards doing... Maybe I will make enough to ship me to Oz in the process


----------



## Theoilman (Mar 17, 2013)

I agree with Asabi, moving things by boat is a huge hassle and very expensive. better to just start fresh.


----------



## MzShaunna (Oct 17, 2013)

I agree with what mostly others have said. While my partner hasn't moved himself, I know a lot of people who have moved overseas from another country and they wish they had taken a lot less items. Things that can be replaceable and dont have an emotional attachment may be able to be left behind? Think of it as a completely new start


----------



## edu (Oct 18, 2013)

Dont think is a good idea to bring your car and belongings 
Good luck


----------



## missmontie (Feb 24, 2013)

NicoleR said:


> Is it worth the expense to ship a car from the US? ANy tips, advice, etc., would be greatly appreciated.


Check the cost of a car in Australia, if you haven't got 3 months payslips and PR, you may find finance (if you need it) difficult.

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum app


----------



## Asabi (Mar 17, 2011)

I was able to finance a vehicle when on my 457 visa. It just means that you may not get a good interest rate and your loan will be for the life of the remaining time on your visa.


----------

